# Knox County



## sliprock (Apr 16, 2013)

These I found today 5/3/13 in Delaware. 20 Nice yellows at a new spot. Has anyone found any in knox county. Thats where I live and I haven't found any over here. <a href="">


----------



## sliprock (Apr 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to post a picture ?


----------

